# sears suburban



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I just got my hands on a 1973 sears suburban s/s 16. Are there any comon reasons for not being able to start or turn over. I tried a new battery, checked the plugs. I do not know much about these tractors, I prefer Bolens, but since I had this given to me for free, I thought I would try to get it running. The engine is not froze.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Engines from that era were pretty simple beasts. I would start with the basics. Check that you are getting fuel and spark. I'm not sure about that model but most of them didn't have any kind of safety interlocks or switches that would short out and prevent it from starting. Did the prevous owner have it running recently? What caused him to give it away?

Andy


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

As I recall many of the Sears models did have some sort of shorting mechanisms, that were controlled by the gas/speed control. If it fell off or loose it could be shorting somewhere to chassis and you wont get a spark. Please have a look at all mechanicals and look for a small wire or lug connector that goes to ground when the speed control is in one position. Trace the the control wires to the carburator area and look for it. You could also tell if there is spark and/or fuel if you squirt some starting fluid into the carb and see if it starts even for a few seconds/ If it does not then no spark, if it starts and then stops then spark is there but no fuel. Hope this helps.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks for the info. I will look into theses areas. The tractor has a 16 hp twin Onan engine on it. As far has the last time it ran, I would have to say according to the prev. owner it has been around 8 or 9 years. been sitting under some trees since then.


----------



## Farmerguy (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kek12566 _
> *I just got my hands on a 1973 sears suburban s/s 16. Are there any comon reasons for not being able to start or turn over. I tried a new battery, checked the plugs. I do not know much about these tractors, I prefer Bolens, but since I had this given to me for free, I thought I would try to get it running. The engine is not froze. *


 I have 2 of that vintage SS-16, they have a safety switch on the mower deck clutch and transmission neutral you might check them if it won't even turn over.


----------



## patmary997 (Oct 31, 2013)

looking for owners manual to read online for a 69 10Xl does anyone know of a site?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

patmary997 said:


> looking for owners manual to read online for a 69 10Xl does anyone know of a site?




If you have a complete model# you might get lucky on searpartsdirect.com .


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

patmary997 said:


> looking for owners manual to read online for a 69 10Xl does anyone know of a site?


I have some links for a couple 10XL's.
Provide the Sears 917.xxxxx number and I'll see if I have the correct one.


----------

